# EP45-UD3P BIOS ID Check Error



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 9, 2010)

I have tried using 3 different USB drives and I cannot update my BIOS to F8,F9,or F10. I format all of them with FAT32 option. Copy BIOS files to it. Go to QFlash and get the same Error! I am current on F7 Bios. Any thoughts?

EDIT: I used one of those drives before to flash bios to F7


----------



## theonedub (Jul 9, 2010)

Try downloading from a different mirror/server and try again.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 9, 2010)

you got anything else on the usb drives / usb flash drives you are trying to flash the bios with?


----------



## choppy (Jul 9, 2010)

with bios updates: if it aint broke dont fix it.

make sure your following the instructions properly? i always get the manual out and make sure i follow it word for word, never had an issue updating bios when its been needed


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 9, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> you got anything else on the usb drives / usb flash drives you are trying to flash the bios with?



Well I format then copy the 3 BIOS files (F8,F9.F10)

I did copy just the F10 but still no luck.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 9, 2010)

choppy said:


> with bios updates: if it aint broke dont fix it.
> 
> make sure your following the instructions properly? i always get the manual out and make sure i follow it word for word, never had an issue updating bios when its been needed



I was hoping that a bios update would be beneficial to my overclocking. 


If it aint broke, fix it till it breaks.  Saw this in someone sig...


----------



## qubit (Jul 9, 2010)

I've got the DDR2 version of this mobo - fantastic, init? 

Is your CPU overclocked? If so, put everything back to defaults and try again.

Also, why don't you try updating the BIOS from within Windows? There's not much risk of bricking your PC from a corrupted update and you've got the awesome dual BIOS feature to protect against this, anyway.

Try to get the BIOS file from another server, as theonedub said.

Good luck.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 9, 2010)

qubit said:


> I've got the DDR2 version of this mobo - fantastic, init?
> 
> Is your CPU overclocked? If so, put everything back to defaults and try again.
> 
> ...



Yeah the MoBo is awesome so far. 

Thanks for the useful tips.


----------



## choppy (Jul 9, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> Well I format then copy the 3 BIOS files (F8,F9.F10)
> 
> I did copy just the F10 but still no luck.




correct me if i misunderstood, your copying 3 bios files to your usb? why?

you can only update to one of those bios files: so its F8 or F9 or F10. 

whats your current bios?


----------



## Pickles24 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you tried the @bios utility in windows?


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe the USB stick needs NTFS format?


----------



## choppy (Jul 9, 2010)

1. From GIGABYTE's website, download the latest compressed BIOS update file that matches your motherboard model.
2. *Extract* the file and *save the new BIOS file (e.g. ep45ud3p.f1)* to your floppy disk, USB flash drive, or hard drive.
*Note: The USB flash drive or hard drive must use FAT32/16/12 file system.*
3. Restart the system. During the POST, press the <End> key to enter Q-Flash.
4. In the main menu of Q-Flash, use the up or down arrow key to select Update BIOS from Drive and press <Enter>.
5. Select drive containing bios and press Enter
6. Select the BIOS update file and press <Enter>.

The process of the system reading the BIOS file from the floppy disk is displayed on the screen. When the message "Are you sure to update BIOS?" appears, press <Enter> to begin the BIOS update. The monitor will display the update process.

When the update process is complete, press any key to return to the main menu.


Instructions from: http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-ep45-ud3p_e.pdf


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 10, 2010)

choppy said:


> correct me if i misunderstood, your copying 3 bios files to your usb? why?
> 
> you can only update to one of those bios files: so its F8 or F9 or F10.
> 
> whats your current bios?



My bios is F7, I was trying to get any newer bios to install but they all fail.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 10, 2010)

choppy said:


> 1. From GIGABYTE's website, download the latest compressed BIOS update file that matches your motherboard model.
> 2. *Extract* the file and *save the new BIOS file (e.g. ep45ud3p.f1)* to your floppy disk, USB flash drive, or hard drive.
> *Note: The USB flash drive or hard drive must use FAT32/16/12 file system.*
> 3. Restart the system. During the POST, press the <End> key to enter Q-Flash.
> ...





Ive done this before many times. I have 3 drives, 2x 16GB and a 4 gig. Still noe go. Weird stuff...


----------



## choppy (Jul 10, 2010)

what error are you getting btw?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 10, 2010)

choppy said:


> what error are you getting btw?



"BIOS ID Check Error" 

Maybe because BIOS settings are not at default? (OCed my chip)


----------



## choppy (Jul 10, 2010)

sorry just realised the error in the title!

your definitely sure you've got the correct bios for the revision of your board?
as ive noticed in your system spec your board is EP45T-UD3P and for this thread you've said EP45-UD3P


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 10, 2010)

choppy said:


> sorry just realised the error in the title!
> 
> your definitely sure you've got the correct bios for the revision of your board?
> as ive noticed in your system spec your board is EP45T-UD3P and for this thread you've said EP45-UD3P




WOW>>>> I just noticed I was looking at the ep45 bios and my board is EP45T

Im am such an idiot...


----------



## qubit (Jul 10, 2010)

guitarfreaknation said:


> WOW>>>> I just noticed I was looking at the ep45 bios and my board is EP45T
> 
> Im am such an idiot...



sh!t, I saw the discrepancy too and thought you just made a typo! <slaps head> 

All I had to say was something like "Please check that you're using the correct BIOS for the correct board, DDR2 or DDR3". Guess we're all human. 

At the risk of asking the obvious, have you been able to update the BIOS now?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 10, 2010)

qubit said:


> sh!t, I saw the discrepancy too and thought you just made a typo! <slaps head>
> 
> All I had to say was something like "Please check that you're using the correct BIOS for the correct board, DDR2 or DDR3". Guess we're all human.
> 
> At the risk of asking the obvious, have you been able to update the BIOS now?




I was trying to force that bios down its throat... 

Well I think I learned an important lesson here.

EDIT: Didnt try to update because the latest BIOS for ep45t is beta.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 10, 2010)

i was have same as your mobo, there is something im sure u did but to be sure are load fail save defaults in bios before flashing


----------



## choppy (Jul 14, 2010)

hey just saw your reply !

amazing i didnt realise the fix was going to be that simple. and dont worry - we all make mistakes! as long we learn from them!


----------

